# Organ Donations



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd like to hear what you think of organ donations and beating heart cadavers.

According to Donate Life America, more than 100,000 people are currently in need of a life-saving organ transplant. Approximately 18 people in America die each day on the organ wait list. However, 43% of American Citizens are undecided, reluctant, or do not wish to have their organs and tissues donated after death. According to the book Stiff published in 2003, 54% of families with a beating heart cadaver will refuse a heart transplant.

I simply cannot understand how this is right. I cannot fathom refusing someone a heart that would save the person's life because I would rather it be burnt or rot in the ground where it will have no use. The topic in question is, once the body is dead, who owns the organs? Is it right for the family to actively keep the organs from helping others even when they have no use staying in the body? 

Once the person is dead, they're dead. The liver is not named Henry, it's just a liver. You will not hurt Henry's dead feelings if you take his liver and put it to use somewhere else. I find organ donation to be an incredible thing. You can save up to 50 lives when you're dead, more than most people accomplish when they're living. If you're looking for an understated hero, you should meet a donated cadaver. Once you're dead, you don't need your organs, so why should they be wasted on you when they can save another life?


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

I COMPLETELY agree with you. I plan to donate my organs, or for scientific research. Once your gone your gone. Why would you take another person with you? 
I dont want my loved ones dwelling on me, and finding a casket, I would rather it not be the last time they see me is dead. I want rather them remember as I was.
To me by donating your leaving a legacy. Its like your going down heroicaly, as if your dead but your not defeated type of thing.

And I believe that you have to go through many legal documents before you die, and give promission for your organs to be donated. Dont quote me put i think its called getting your card or something like that.

I guess I can see how some spiritual people may not want to donate. Like I don't blame them if they dont want to. But I personaly believe in it.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree. Although I don't want my eyes donated. I know it's mind over matter, but I can't get over it. My father-in-law underwent a kidney transplant last year. His wife wasn't a perfect match but enough that it was possible. I saw the difference it is making in his life compared to his quality of life beforehand. Without his new kidney he wouldn't be attending our wedding in August, or celebrating his 40th anniversary with his wife, or turning sixty this year.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I 100% agree with you Roro. I am an organ donor and I will gladly give anyone an organ when I die (except the kidneys. they are diseased and no one would want them anyway)

I cannot understand refusing an organ that would save your life. It's an organ... not a person.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been a registered organ donor since I got my first driver's license. 

My parents, brothers, and all my nieces and nephews are also organ donors.

The problem arises when someone _isn't_ registered, and their family has to make that decision. They're already in trauma, and the idea of cutting up their deceased loved one may be too much for some people to deal with.

If you think organ donation is a good thing, _register_ for it. Don't make your family have to decide. It's not fair to them or the people who need the organs.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I am an organ donor and have been one since I got my driver's license. My family is as well.

I know this sounds naive, but I didn't actually realize that alot of people aren't. I just assumed that most people were. 

I hope more people register. I think it's actually a wonderful way to remember a loved one, knowing that even though they are no longer here, a part of them lives on in the life they saved.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I am an organ donor, and I urge those who have said 'everything but the eyes' to reconsider. The corneas are taken - the clear part in front of the iris - and they can transform lives. Because of a corneal graft, my mum has reasonable sight instead of being legally blind.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm an organ donor. It would not occur to anyone in my family to take lifesaving tissue to the grave. What's the point in that?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I am a 4 way donor
-Deceased donor on my license
-Live donor with the national donor registry
-plasma and marrow donor (natl registry)
-and soon to be an egg donor(sooon to be!)

I can start actively donating when I reach the desired BMI which is not too far away for me. I think it is sad so many people are unwilling to donate because ther is no incentive for them to do so... HOW ABOUT SAVING SOMEONES LIFE!... Now it is so bad some states are considering paying people to donate because there is such a need.

I personally cant wait to do my first donation, I really have no problem going through a little pain and discomfort to help someone out. 

The only thing that scares me is the plasma donation, that one is a bit scary... For those of you who do not know they have to give you shots for two weeks prior to the donation to build up your blood protien, then they hook you up to a machine similar ot a dialysis machine with one tube to each arm and pull out the blood from one arm, filter it for what they need and then pump it back int he other arm...yikes! But hey if it helps someone out I am all for it.

*Oh yeah and the old myth that they wont revive you if you are in an accident or something if you are a deceased donor is completely false. They are required by law to give you the same care as if you were not a donor, they have to try just as much...just fyi...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Bless you, Honeysuga, for being such a good person. I wish we could clone you.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you, I try to be. I just hope should I ever need it that someone else would be willing to give to me. And I would never wish the world to have to deal with one more of me lol.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Kudos to you, Honeysuga. I really appreciate the way you've chosen.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm an organ donor, I NEED to donate blood more often since I'm A-, but I also am borderline anemic, so I have to plan these things out and eat a lot beforehand.

I'm a donor story....ALL of my blood was donated to me at birth, I basically had none, so without people donating, I wouldn't be alive! I kind of feel like its a pay it forward thing.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I plan on being one..after I die that is. :#
I saw it on my dad's liscense and was like..ima have that on my liscense too. 
My mum doesn't agree with it though..but truthfully, she doesn't mean enough that her wanting my organs to be in me when I'm dead and gone is actually a pathetic request. I'm not using them, so why can't someone else?
I hope to get it before I'm 25, and hopefully I don't die before then. D:
so I'll be having my dad take me and do all them papers and stuff, and then force my mum to sign them. :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't feel comfortable donating my organs. I don't know why. The only organ that probably wouldn't be the best for me to give would be my liver (considering my lifestyle), but I just can't bring myself to do it.

Once I turn 17 I will be donating blood. I am the rare AB+ blood type, and I know that it is needed, so I plan on doing that, but otherwise, that is all I can bring myself to do.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Does it scare you or something?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

roro said:


> Does it scare you or something?


Yeah. But, I don't know why I am so scared. lol. I will be dead, so what does it matter? 

I don't know. Maybe whenever I go to get my unrestricted 17 year old license next April I will sign off to be an organ donor and just deal with it.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

This is why I think an opt out system would be better for America. Everyone automatically is a donor and they have to send in a request to get out of it. It's simply a waste to not donate because you aren't sure and can't even express why you don't want to. You should only be a non-donator if you're absolutely sure you don't want to and have a valid reason.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

roro said:


> This is why I think an opt out system would be better for America. Everyone automatically is a donor and they have to send in a request to get out of it. It's simply a waste to not donate because you aren't sure and can't even express why you don't want to. You should only be a non-donator if you're absolutely sure you don't want to and have a valid reason.


Eh...I don't agree with that. After all, it is your own body, and if you don't want to donate your organs, then don't. People have their own reasons, and I don't want anyone telling me what I will be doing with my body, whether I be dead or not. Besides, that would put the government in control of it, and our government system is a **** hole already because they are trying to control everything else.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Hence why I stated you could opt out if you wanted, I didn't say that everyone would have to donate or "be told what to do with their body". If you don't want to donate your organs, there should be a reason. It doesn't have to be something fancy and tear-jerking, it can be a simply, bold, defined reason such as "I would not be comfortable with donating because I want to be buried whole" etc. People are dying because there aren't enough organs, it doesn't seem right to let personal uncertainty get in the way of that.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm totally all for organ donations. Although admittedly, I haven't gone to sign the little card thingy that says I am. I always say ONE of these days. 
I was going to give blood but they wouldn't let me.

The only issue I have, like Writer, is the eyes. Just kinda creepy.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

You shouldn't have to give a REASON why you don't want to donate. I like it the way it is now. If you want to donate, then sign your name, if not, then don't.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't mean to intrude on personal preferences here, but just in case people don't know eye donation is not donating your whole eye ball, it's just the cornea. It is impossible at this point for modern science to correctly implant a whole eye ball into someone due to the complexity of the nerve connection, at least this is what I understand. I don't mean to state this to people who already know this, but just so it's clear.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> You shouldn't have to give a REASON why you don't want to donate. I like it the way it is now. If you want to donate, then sign your name, if not, then don't.


Why not?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

roro said:


> Why not?


Because it is your body. If you don't want to, then that should be it. It is no one else's business why you don't want to.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> Because it is your body. If you don't want to, then that should be it. It is no one else's business why you don't want to.


You have just elaborated your opinion, and have given no validation as of yet. Saying something 'should be' or 'it's no one else's business why' is not going to support a point.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not an organ donor. When I got my license it was simply because I don't want someone cutting up my body when I'm gone.

Now it's because I'm not a fan of the whole beating heart cadaver thing. Even if I'm brain dead, my heart is still beating. My body would be alive and I don't want organ harvesting going on. Even though you're brain dead it seems like a sucky way for the body to die.

Call me selfish, call me uneducated, call me ridiculous. But something about that bothers me.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I wouldn't call you selfish, uneducated, or ridiculous. You have a reason and I respect that. What I'm after is people who are wishy washy about it, or leave their choice up to the heart-broken family.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I chose not to be an organ donor. But more for medical reasons. My mom has systemic lupus (SLE) and there are so many uncertainties about that disease. No known cause, no known cure, don't know if it's hereditary or not, and don't know where it originates. I wouldn't want to take the risk that if it is hereditary, even if something happens to me before it would flare up, I wouldn't want one of my organs going to someone and possibly contracting it.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

I dont agree with making people request their organs not be donated. It would be a big hassel to fill out papers, and a large cost to the government. And what about those who dont take care of their body, or those wih other health complications, this would also be time and money comsuming.

If people truly believe they want to donate their organs will get a card. If people are wishy washy it is for a reason.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

roro said:


> You have just elaborated your opinion, and have given no validation as of yet. Saying something 'should be' or 'it's no one else's business why' is not going to support a point.




Could you please remind me where anything that you are posting is not an opinion?


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> Could you please remind me where anything that you are posting is not an opinion?


The sky is blue! 

Sorry, I couldn't resist. Although technically, its just a reflection of the ocean......

I'm arguing with myself now. I need to go to bed.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

roro said:


> I'd like to hear what you think of organ donations and beating heart cadavers.
> 
> *According to Donate Life America, more than 100,000 people are currently in need of a life-saving organ transplant. Approximately 18 people in America die each day on the organ wait list. However, 43% of American Citizens are undecided, reluctant, or do not wish to have their organs and tissues donated after death. According to the book Stiff published in 2003, 54% of families with a beating heart cadaver will refuse a heart transplant.*
> 
> ...





Tennessee said:


> Could you please remind me where anything that you are posting is not an opinion?



Look a little closer next time.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I would but I am not alowed.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

nirvana said:


> I dont agree with making people request their organs not be donated. It would be a big hassel to fill out papers, and a large cost to the government. And what about those who dont take care of their body, or those wih other health complications, this would also be time and money comsuming.
> 
> If people truly believe they want to donate their organs will get a card. If people are wishy washy it is for a reason.


I didn't say it was practical, what I mean is that it would be ideal if possible.

However, I could only imagine that it would create jobs for the government and thus in some ways a profit. Every body of every organ donator is checked post-mortem, the doctor decides whether or not the organs can be used based on what is present and the medical records of the cadaver, so there would be little or no change in that department. To me, being undecided isn't a spectacular excuse not to drastically contribute to the living quality of another person without losing a single thing, metaphorically.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

This particular topic has never crossed my mind before considering I'm 15 thats probably normal right? lol.

How would a minor go about stating that there organs can be donated when they have passed, in Australia btw.


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

I am a continuous blood donor and will be an organ donor when I die. 

I think it would be unfair to have my family make the decision about my organs and body when I die, that would be horrible!


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

AztecBaby said:


> This particular topic has never crossed my mind before considering I'm 15 thats probably normal right? lol.
> 
> How would a minor go about stating that there organs can be donated when they have passed, in Australia btw.


Yes that is actually normal. Especially because with blood donation in most areas you HAVE to be 16 :-( 

I would talk to your doctor about it and see if there is a program or something that you could sign that says you would like to be an organ donor.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

There are a very specific set of circumstances under which your organs can be donated; it's not as if any person with a fatal injury can give their tissues to help others. If I'm unlucky enough to end up braindead, absolutely keep my tissues oxygenated and functioning and then take out my organs and use them to help someone else. The fact that my heart might still be beating - with the aid of machines - doesn't hold much emotional significance for me. My brain, where everything that I am resides, is gone.

I understand that many people refrain from signing up to be organ donors not because of a specific wish to keep their body whole, but because of a generalised fear of the process, that it might be creepy, because they're not really sure what happens. Education is the best way to get over these fears! Learn more about what organ donation involves - get rid of the myths and have a good understanding - and you'll probably find that your views coalesce. You'll either have got over the fears and be happy to donate, or you'll have found a solid reason not to donate that you can be confident in.

If you're in a position to donate your organs, the doctors don't just say screw it and hack you up. It takes a lot of effort to keep a body 'alive' once the brain is dead. You will be in no pain, no thoughts, no lingering death - your mind is gone. Your family will be given a chance to say goodbye. Your body, after the donations are made, will be sewn up and made to look as close to how it did when you were alive as possible. You will not be missing any eyeballs, just the equivalent of a contact lens. That's all a cornea is, and it can transform someone's life - especially as, due to the lack of blood vessels, corneas are not so restricted in who they can be donated to.

I have made it very clear to my loved ones what I want done in the event of my death. When it comes to blood donations, I've only recently overcome a needle phobia. I would now like to donate blood, but it may not be possible due to prior severe anaemia and a low BMI.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Tennessee said:


> Eh...I don't agree with that. After all, it is your own body, and if you don't want to donate your organs, then don't. People have their own reasons, and I don't want anyone telling me what I will be doing with my body, whether I be dead or not.


Agree with that.

Have to say, I've never thought this that much earlier. It once popped up at our church's youth evening that I participated... I thought I was 15 then and talked about it to my parents afterwards. Got the feeling that they'd be really reluctant to agree that. They didn't actually forbid me but I caught it'd be really hard to them, mentally. I buried the idea about organ donations that day and haven't brought up it after that even I'm major already, just because of my parents. Even personally I don't abhor it that much, perhaps a bit, but since I'd be dead then it wouldn't be a big deal to me but I'd be happy if I managed to help someone. I don't know, perhaps I'll bring the idea up again some day.

I'd donate blood and don't think it'd interfere anyone but I had to gain few kgs more so I'd legally be allowed to do it. Besides that I'm bit afraid of it that it'd make me feel nauseous since I'm suffering a mid-severe emetophobia which means that malaise= very prolly anxiety/panic attack. I'd still consider that if I was heavy enough.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

TaMMa89 said:


> Agree with that.
> 
> Have to say, I've never thought this that much earlier. It once popped up at our church's youth evening that I participated... I thought I was 15 then and talked about it to my parents afterwards. Got the feeling that they'd be really reluctant to agree that. They didn't actually forbid me but I caught it'd be really hard to them, mentally. I buried the idea about organ donations that day and haven't brought up it after that even I'm major already, just because of my parents. Even personally I don't abhor it that much, perhaps a bit, but since I'd be dead then it wouldn't be a big deal to me but I'd be happy if I managed to help someone. I don't know, perhaps I'll bring the idea up again some day.
> 
> I'd donate blood and don't think it'd interfere anyone but I had to gain few kgs more so I'd legally be allowed to do it. Besides that I'm bit afraid of it that it'd make me feel nauseous since I'm suffering a mid-severe emetophobia which means that malaise= very prolly anxiety/panic attack. I'd still consider that if I was heavy enough.


Would you be alright with receiving a donated organ or donated tissue?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm perfectly fine with donating my organs if I won't use them again. I'm pretty sure that I will sign up as an organ donor when I can and right now my mom knows that if the doctors want them she is to allow it.

My stepfather will one day need new kidneys and it saddens me that so many people don't bother to sign up, they could save his life if they did.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

roro said:


> Would you be alright with receiving a donated organ or donated tissue?


Now that perhaps sounds selfish (or I don't know selfish, like I said I think I ended up to go that way more because of my parents than me), but yes. Even that sounds a bit odd in my insight of right too, I think that if it was about fighting life or death, I'd answer yes.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I really really hope, that for all those who say 'no' to being a donor, that you would not receive an organ should you need one. That is exceedingly selfish and unfair, imo.

Yes - I am a donor. Everything in my body can be used after I die.

My dad received a liver transplant this January. He almost died and many others on the list did die. If there were more donors, I believe that more people would not die waiting for organs.

I honestly urge people to seriously sit and consider if someone in YOUR family needed an organ. You would do anything in the world to help them, to save them, to give them a second lease on life. I know, I was there. The completely unselfish act of a family deciding to donate their deceased loved one's organs saved my fathers life. If I could save someone else's life with my organs, that would be amazing. It would be amazing to give someone a new life, like my dad's donor gave him.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> Now that perhaps sounds selfish (or I don't know selfish, like I said I think I ended up to go that way more because of my parents than me), but yes. Even that sounds a bit odd in my insight of right too, I think that if it was about fighting life or death, I'd answer yes.


But like I said, I can't be sure if I open this donation question again some day. I'm a bit uncertain about it.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

roro said:


> Look a little closer next time.


No no no. I saw all of your statistics that I really don't care about. I am talking about the fact that you think that people should automatically signed up to be a donor. That is your opinion, just like my opinion was that we shouldn't. I don't have to put up stupid statistics to try to sound smart.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm 16, a registered organ donor, and I give blood... But after reading everyones opinions and such it actually makes me more skeptical to be a donor. it freaks me out that not all of me will be "there" and I will be scattered across my country.... just gives me the heeby-jeepys. Oh well. The discount on the license was too tempting. ;D


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

This is what I don't get... Why do people care about what is and what isn't in their body after death? 

It's not like you'll know....


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> TaMMa89 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that perhaps sounds selfish (or I don't know selfish, like I said I think I ended up to go that way more because of my parents than me), but yes. Even that sounds a bit odd in my insight of right too, I think that if it was about fighting life or death, I'd answer yes.
> ...


Lol, have to still focus my answer a bit since that gives a bit misleading image about my meanings. I mean that re-opening thing is about donating my organs, no receiving donated organs. And since it perhaps seems that I have a neagtive attitude towards organ donation, I can say I haven't. I really admire anyone who's engaged that. That's just about my personal choices and why I've chosen that way.

Interesting topic anyways, it's great to see that side of opinions too.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

roro said:


> I don't mean to intrude on personal preferences here, but just in case people don't know eye donation is not donating your whole eye ball, it's just the cornea. It is impossible at this point for modern science to correctly implant a whole eye ball into someone due to the complexity of the nerve connection, at least this is what I understand. I don't mean to state this to people who already know this, but just so it's clear.


HAHA
See, I always pictured the whole eye ball being popped out and squeezed in. :lol:
Regardless of how creepy I find it though, being able to give someone eyesight again? THAT'S so much better. 

I couldn't even begin to imagine having someone I love being on an organ donor list and not being able to find one.. What a horrible feeling.

Honestly, I think humanity sucks right now, and if parts of me when I'm dead can contribute to make it a little bit better and save someone's life, then I'm all for it.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> No no no. I saw all of your statistics that I really don't care about. I am talking about the fact that you think that people should automatically signed up to be a donor. That is your opinion, just like my opinion was that we shouldn't. I don't have to put up stupid statistics to try to sound smart.


My stupid statistics? I responded to your post clearly and to the exact wording of it. If you made a mistake writing it that is no one's fault but your own. Word your posts correctly to receive the proper response. You stated that I had only posted opinions, I proved your assumption hilariously wrong with great ease, simple as that. I can see that you don't have much to support your own argument and seem to only be continuing this to try and prove something to yourself and cannot accept your mistakes easily, but frankly I find it rather immature and shall not continue to reply to you unless you say something truly profound. Your point, as it stands, has little or no factual support and is therefore invalid until proven otherwise. Trying to turn on what I have said, although it didn't work for you, will not support your ill-prepared view point. Cheers.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

roro said:


> My stupid statistics? I responded to your post clearly and to the exact wording of it. If you made a mistake writing it that is no one's fault but your own. Word your posts correctly to receive the proper response. You stated that I had only posted opinions, I proved your assumption hilariously wrong with great ease, simple as that. I can see that you don't have much to support your own argument and seem to only be continuing this to try and prove something to yourself and cannot accept your mistakes easily, but frankly I find it rather immature and shall not continue unless you say something truly profound. Your point, as it stands, has little or no factual support and is therefore invalid until proven otherwise. Trying to turn on what I have said will not support your ill-prepared view point. Cheers.



Wow. You have too much time on your hands don't cha?

Well, I suppose I should have elaborated more, but I am going from my own personal opinions. I don't believe that I should have to request for someone else not to use MY body whenever I die. Simple as that.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Guys, those of you who remember me from a year or two back know that I love a good debate and enjoy seeing well-argued points being made. But things are starting to sound a little messy here. Let's put aside who said what and who gave what source for now, it's not furthering the discussion or clarifying the disagreement between you.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

claireauriga said:


> Guys, those of you who remember me from a year or two back know that I love a good debate and enjoy seeing well-argued points being made. But things are starting to sound a little messy here. Let's put aside who said what and who gave what source for now, it's not furthering the discussion or clarifying the disagreement between you.


If you read my last post, you would have realized that I ended it as nothing of value was being brought to the table.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not looking to point out bad guys and good guys. I'm not a moderator, I just know - from experience - that HF doesn't like disagreements to get messy.

Back to the topic at hand - I suppose my view towards organ donation choices is the same as towards most things: I might disagree with your decisions, but as long as you educated yourself to make them I will respect them. Learning is the best way to combat fear, ignorance, prejudice, and mistakes, and you can be secure in your choice if you know you've really looked around and thought it through.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

By ending it, I meant the discussion was ended. Therefore it shall not continue, and thus it 'getting messy' is not a problem. I'm not quite sure what you mean.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

I asked my parents if they would sign thier concent if they had to because I'm a minor and they said ok.  so I'll have to look into it some more!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I agree with you. I used to work in the ICU where we had dead bodies on a daily basis-speaking of which someone is being wheeled just passed my desk on life support...

It is really unfortunate to hear of the low numbers. I would love to see some public programs or even government donated commercial time for some public relation adds to help educate people about the difference they can make. Though a lot of people will be to ill or will have to many damaged organs actually available for donation, so many other tissues can be donated that you can still improve someone's life. 

Something else that can be brought while we are on the donation topic, as a living human being YOU CAN DONATE bone marrow(as well as blood as we all know). Instead of me typing all this up, I suggest reading up on it, but bone marrow donations, as rare as they are WILL make the difference between life or death in someone's life and is of no cost to you.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I urge people to donate their bone marrow. First of all it grows back, you can either get a local or be completely under for the procedur,e and sure it hurts for a bit afterward but it can and will save a life.

I really do not get people saying they want to stay whole after they die? Why so those chances to save someone elses life can rot in the ground with you? So what if your parts are scattered across the country, you're DEAD!

And PUHLEESE it isnt like your family has to sit there and watch them take your organs or they will tell a difference at your funeral. Your organs are taken out when they enbalm you anyway(they either pickle them with formaldehyde or just throw them away otherwise you would rot really fast and lets face it noone wants to see a bloated carcass at their loved ones funeral..lol a little morbid)...Your family has nothing to do with the donation after you are dead, if you signed it, they take what they can and you are none the worse, after all you are still just as dead...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

For those of you showing scorn and disrespect to those who have chosen not to donate, what makes you think your snotty remarks and high handed _opinions_ are going to make them suddenly sit up, smack their foreheads, and say, "Oh, what was I thinking?! You have suddenly made me see the light with your snarky, rude comments!" 

Donating any type of bodily organ or fluid should continue to be _voluntary_, and those who find it too distasteful or have a fear of donating should be handled with respect and given information in a calm, nonaccusatory way.

If I wasn't already a donor and was on the fence about it, I sure as heck wouldn't be convinced to sign _anything_ based on some of your condescending attitudes. 

Death is_ scary _because we've made it taboo. Expecting someone to just willingly sign over their organs without giving them the resources to find out just what that entails is extremely narrow minded.

You also have to remember that some religions forbid the desecration of bodies, and that's what organ donation is essentially, desecration. 

While I have no problem with donating, some people do either out of religious beliefs, fear, or just plain distaste. We can't dictate how people _feel_, and no one should be guilted into donating.

Donation is a _gift._ If it can't be given freely and without fear or disgust, then it shouldn't happen. 

I suggest _educating_ people on donation instead of bludgeoning them with your scorn and what comes down to merely your personal _opinion_.


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> For those of you showing scorn and disrespect to those who have chosen not to donate, what makes you think your snotty remarks and high handed _opinions_ are going to make them suddenly sit up, smack their foreheads, and say, "Oh, what was I thinking?! You have suddenly made me see the light with your snarky, rude comments!"
> 
> Donating any type of bodily organ or fluid should continue to be _voluntary_, and those who find it too distasteful or have a fear of donating should be handled with respect and given information in a calm, nonaccusatory way.
> 
> ...



Great post  Some of these posts would make me actually want to NOT donate for sure if I already was unsure. :-(


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> For those of you showing scorn and disrespect to those who have chosen not to donate, what makes you think your snotty remarks and high handed _opinions_ are going to make them suddenly sit up, smack their foreheads, and say, "Oh, what was I thinking?! You have suddenly made me see the light with your snarky, rude comments!"
> 
> Donating any type of bodily organ or fluid should continue to be _voluntary_, and those who find it too distasteful or have a fear of donating should be handled with respect and given information in a calm, nonaccusatory way.
> 
> ...


Bravo to this


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Once again I am reminded of why I love SpeedRacer!

I have chosen to be a donor - but it was just that, my CHOICE that I am entitled to make. Every other person is equally entitled to make that same choice for themselves. Some of the attitudes and comments in this thread would serve to push non-donors farther from a change of mind than towards it.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

There is a line in a Veggie Tale movie that I love:

"A gift that's demanded is no gift at all"

Do what YOU want with YOUR body - leave others to do what they want with theirs


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, y'all. I'm blushing.... 

Trying to guilt people into something by being nasty isn't the way to go about it. Empathy, information and education are the keys, not citing statistics and calling someone misinformed or ignorant. That just angers me.

It's a _personal_ decision, just like deciding to have or not have children. No one should be pressured into doing something of which they're afraid, or find distasteful.

As mac said, a gift _demanded_ isn't a gift!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Honeysuga said:


> And PUHLEESE it isnt like your family has to sit there and watch them take your organs or they will tell a difference at your funeral. Your organs are taken out when they enbalm you anyway(they either pickle them with formaldehyde or just throw them away otherwise you would rot really fast and lets face it noone wants to see a bloated carcass at their loved ones funeral..lol a little morbid)...Your family has nothing to do with the donation after you are dead, if you signed it, they take what they can and you are none the worse, after all you are still just as dead...



I'd answer also that since I feel it's a response to me or others who would think the same way with me.

At first, even that's just a side note, that embalming thing depends a bit on where do you live. The standard is that they don't embalm corpses for example here in Finland. Even that's not the point to me, like I said I feel that donation thing perhaps a little disgusting but would still consider and perhaps go for it if I hadn't my family. Even it meant 'extra cutting'.

And then that family thing. I agree that if someone has signed a donation form his or her family has technically nothing to do with it anymore but it still doesn't rule the mental part out. I understand that allow to cut your loved ones can feel disgusting for some people even you didn't see the process. For example the way I caught my family's opinion, it really affected me and going against that would break my heart. If I had to decide that donation thing for some of my family member, I think I'd hesitate but finally agreed. Even I can't be sure since I can only imagine since I haven't been there.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I did not mean that to anyone in particular, just expressing my general exhasperation, not meaning to be nasty or rude, it is everyones choice. I respect anyones decision but when the reasons for not donating are based on falsities or ignorance I will urge anyone to do their home work and think a little deepoer than oh "I want to rot in the ground whole...." 

But in respnese to your last few lines, as I said, there is nothing for you to decide should one of your loved ones die, if they signed the card they are donated, now if they didnt and you decide to have their organs donated, that is another story, but that is voluntary on your part so you really should not feel off about it since you are the one donating them...


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> For those of you showing scorn and disrespect to those who have chosen not to donate, what makes you think your snotty remarks and high handed _opinions_ are going to make them suddenly sit up, smack their foreheads, and say, "Oh, what was I thinking?! You have suddenly made me see the light with your snarky, rude comments!"
> 
> Donating any type of bodily organ or fluid should continue to be _voluntary_, and those who find it too distasteful or have a fear of donating should be handled with respect and given information in a calm, nonaccusatory way.
> 
> ...


Is this aimed to anyone specifically, or as a general comment? As far as I've seen, nobody here has tried 'guilting' anyone into donating, and I strain to think of many people, if any, exhibiting that behavior.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't think I was being rude...?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Honeysuga said:


> I did not mean that to anyone in particular, just expressing my general exhasperation, not meaning to be nasty or rude, it is everyones choice. I respect anyones decision but when the reasons for not donating are based on falsities or ignorance I will urge anyone to do their home work and think a little deepoer than oh "I want to rot in the ground whole...."
> 
> But in respnese to your last few lines, as I said, there is nothing for you to decide should one of your loved ones die, if they signed the card they are donated, now if they didnt and you decide to have their organs donated, that is another story, but that is voluntary on your part so you really should not feel off about it since you are the one donating them...



Don't worry, I didn't find your post rude .

Yes, it's just my stuff but I'd feel bad if I knew my decision (even it was about my own body) would make my loved ones feel bad.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Honeysuga said:


> But in respnese to your last few lines, as I said, there is nothing for you to decide should one of your loved ones die, if they signed the card they are donated, now if they didnt and you decide to have their organs donated, that is another story, but that is voluntary on your part so you really should not feel off about it since you are the one donating them...


Actually that is not true. If ONE member of your immediate family does not respect your wish to be a donor, the transplant team cannot harvest the organs.

If anyone wants to be a donor - you really, truly need to express your wishes to your spouse, children and parents.

Been there - done that - got the t-shirt.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh sorry. Re-read my response in which I talked about embalming etc.

Yes, the last sentence seems to be a bit random and irrational (I know that when you've signed a card your family has technically nothing to do with donation process since you've already decided it). I don't know why I added that last sentence, kind of aberration :?.

I still stand for my explanation because of the mental pressure that your decision can put to your loved ones if they're against the process.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

TaMMa89 said:


> I still stand for my explanation because of the mental pressure that your decision can put to your loved ones if they're against the process.


 
Thus the need to talk to your relatives before hand. Then they are prepared and they will understand and hopefully honor the donors last wish.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Wait... someone posted about the license discount....they offer a discount on your license in some states? Very jealous!

I am a registered organ donor. If they will work for someone else they for sure can have them. I am not going to use them. Kind of like my reasoningi for the my side on the whole slaughter debate, I like the idea of things not going to waste.
Hubby has been told this and he agrees with it so we are all set.

I am registered with the bone marrow registry. One of the boys in my good friends scout troop did a drive for his Eagle Scout project. I admit, I never would have thought to do it with out the push.

I also donate blood. Heck, free cookies are a good thing and they only take a little blood.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

mls said:


> Thus the need to talk to your relatives before hand. Then they are prepared and they will understand and hopefully honor the donors last wish.


I see. But sometimes, when talking with them, you can have feeling that the donation thing would be really hard to them and it can affect your decision. That's what happened with me.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Well then do not donate. Moral qualm solved.


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

Only read up until page 2. 

Not an organ donor. My parents aren't either [or anyone else in my family... that I'm aware of, I don't ask/care though]. Not planning on ever being one either - that's just for myself though, if other people want to then all the more power to them!


----------

